# Moser Baer LiteOn (DH-20A4P) DVD drive upgrade firmware



## Raccoon (Nov 3, 2008)

Anybody here has a Moser Baer LiteOn (model: DH-20A4P23C) drive?

If yes, know that MB has released new firmware (9M75) for the same.

Unfortunately, they dont have a website for this product or support. I got it directly from MB.

If anyone has this drive, please do post your experiences.   

If anyone wants the firmware, do let me know.


----------



## ketu22sep (Nov 15, 2008)

I have Moser Baer DH-20A4P. I want new firmware that you have mentioned in your forum. My email is ketan00mistry@gmail.com


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 19, 2008)

Have sent it.


----------



## gameon152 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello Guys.........I too have a Moser Baer DH-20A4P23C model. Can u help me with the firmware? my e-mail is gameon152@gmail.com


----------



## hirenvyas (Jan 6, 2009)

please send me firmware my email id is hiren_24@yahoo.com

thanks in advance


----------



## kalyanji4u (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

Moser Baer Liteon (DH-20A4P) DVD drive was working fine after i installed windows xp on my machine for some time. But i dont know what happened after somedays it stopped working fine, it can read some disks(windows xp os disk, mother board disk) and it cannot read some disks and i am not able to find firware to update and i have tried 9p59.exe but still same issue persists.

I have also reinstalled windows xp still same issue.. 

Could you help me by sending the firmware details

My email id is kalyanji4u@gmail.com

Thanks in advance


----------



## koteshwarraoj (Aug 11, 2009)

hey even i hv some problem with the drive, it wont read some original disks.
so can u please mail it my ID : koteshwarraoj@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## nytyn (Aug 19, 2009)

hi,
could you please mail the update to me as well... the driver on the mb website requires a password which i don't have.
my email id is dr.nitinagarwal@gmail.com.
Thanks


----------

